
The role of cognitive skills in GDP growth - robg
http://hanushek.stanford.edu/sites/default/files/publications/Hanushek%2BWoessmann%202008%20JEL%2046%283%29.pdf
======
tokenadult
The articles by the lead author here are always very interesting. His article
"Teacher Deselection"

[http://hanushek.stanford.edu/sites/default/files/publication...](http://hanushek.stanford.edu/sites/default/files/publications/Hanushek%202009%20Teacher%20Deselection.pdf)

focuses specifically on a policy proposal for the United States and an
estimate of its benefits. The 2010 article "Education and Economic Growth"

[http://hanushek.stanford.edu/sites/default/files/publication...](http://hanushek.stanford.edu/sites/default/files/publications/Hanushek%2BWoessmann%202010%20IntEncEduc%202.pdf)

appears to be a follow-up to the article kindly submitted here.

------
kylebrown
tl;dr

"2. The current situation in developing countries is much worse than generally
pictured on the basis just of school enrollment and attainment.

Because of the previous findings — that knowledge rather than just time in
school is what counts — policies must pay more attention to the quality of
schools. Particularly in terms of aggregate growth, school attainment has a
positive impact only if it raises the cognitive skills of students—something
that does not happen with sufficient regularity in many developing countries.

For developing countries, the sporadic or nonexistent assessment of student
knowledge is an especially important issue — correcting this shortcoming
should have the highest priority."

